# Mod valuation



## Leven Naicker (7/6/18)

Hi Veterans 

Can anyone assist me on what the value of a second hand Complyfe HK 25 diamond Knurled mech is worth ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/6/18)

Authentic or clone? Authentic is like around 30k. Cloned are about 1k. If its authentic and in good condition i would knock off 5K. Clone half price.

https://greyhaze.co.uk/products/the-25mm-hk-mod-diamond-knurl-by-comp-lyfe?variant=26881164361

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Authentic or clone? Authentic is like around 30k. Cloned are about 1k. If its authentic and in good condition i would knock off 5K. Clone half price.
> 
> https://greyhaze.co.uk/products/the-25mm-hk-mod-diamond-knurl-by-comp-lyfe?variant=26881164361


What the...

R30 000 for a mod?!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> What the...
> 
> R30 000 for a mod?!?!


as shocked as you are lmao. madness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

What am i missing? Why would it go for 30K if its sold for +-R2900?
Is it because its not made anymore?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (7/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Authentic or clone? Authentic is like around 30k. Cloned are about 1k. If its authentic and in good condition i would knock off 5K. Clone half price.
> 
> https://greyhaze.co.uk/products/the-25mm-hk-mod-diamond-knurl-by-comp-lyfe?variant=26881164361

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/6/18)

I am sure he meant 3000

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Dietz said:


> What am i missing? Why would it go for 30K if its sold for +-R2900?
> Is it because its not made anymore?


Or did @Kalashnikov assume the worst exchange rate ever due to the current economy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am sure he meant 3000


Im not too sure about that @Faiyaz Cheulkar , He also said that if its authentic , then you can knock off about R5 000?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Im not too sure about that @Faiyaz Cheulkar , He also said that if its authentic , then you can knock off about R5 000?


Hahaha this is what happens when you add a extra 0 into the currency calculator. My bad. Its definitely 3000. Didnt even question 30000 because i saw the word diamond haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Leven Naicker (7/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hahaha this is what happens when you add a extra 0 into the currency calculator. My bad. Its definitely 3000. Didnt even question 30000 because i saw the word diamond haha


I was seriously confused cause I paid nowhere near that but I have the mod and the matching battle cap and battle Deck what do you think I could sell them both for ? It's authentic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (7/6/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> I was seriously confused cause I paid nowhere near that but I have the mod and the matching battle cap and battle Deck what do you think I could sell them both for ? It's authentic


R2500 if it’s in good condition maybe? I’m not sure I’m no veteran but that’s just my take.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (8/6/18)

I think if I sold all my vape gear added together maaaaay equal 30k

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

